# Need some truck ideas



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I usually figure this out by myself, but I thought that folks in the forum can give me some guidance....

Going to move new operations to NV and we are looking at a location in the mountains. Gravel roads and snow. Luckly there is snow removal and we only have to go about a mile on the roads (at least to the house). 

I am thinking about getting a heavy duty pick up and outfit it with boxes and a rack. Not too high a rack as I will need to get into underground garages. 

Any suggestions on a pick up with 4 wheel drive for work. Thanks.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

That depends alot on the size of door u need to fix in


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

cwatbay said:


> I usually figure this out by myself, but I thought that folks in the forum can give me some guidance....
> 
> Going to move new operations to NV and we are looking at a location in the mountains. Gravel roads and snow. Luckly there is snow removal and we only have to go about a mile on the roads (at least to the house).
> 
> ...


We currently have a Ford E250 Van for our stuff and it's packed. The pick up doesn't have to have 4 doors. I plan on having a ladder rack and weatherguard boxes. 

So we are looking at commercial electrical and low voltage work, which is what we do in California. I'm just planning on adding another residence in NV and expanding our operations to that state too (and probably AZ).


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Gravel roads. snow and house should not be used in the same sentence.

It is a long walk when your road doesn't get plowed. 

Also getting stuck part way in or out can create a huge problem.

Gravel roads are not fun to plow.

A full size 4x4 P/U with a rack could be problematic in parking garages.
Not only the height but city parking is not designed for full size trucks.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

griz said:


> Gravel roads. snow and house should not be used in the same sentence.
> 
> It is a long walk when your road doesn't get plowed.
> 
> ...


All that is true. I'm not even licensed in NV yet, so that's about a year away. I saw what others had, and, they all had large 4WD pick ups. I was thinking about an F150, but not sure if they make a 4WD. 

Also thinking about getting a Subaru Outback with 4WD as the NV car for where we are looking to buy. Basically it is outside of Reno heading toward Virgina City. So maybe a mile total from the paved main road. 

I know underground garages since we work a lot in SF. And there are only a few which can handle my van. However, a lot of them can handle a full size pick up with racks (like a about a 4-6 inch clearance). 

I am just trying to think ahead and make preliminary plans for the nextr 6-12 months.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Tundras are hands down the best 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> All that is true. I'm not even licensed in NV yet, so that's about a year away. I saw what others had, and, they all had large 4WD pick ups. I was thinking about an F150, but not sure if they make a 4WD.
> 
> Also thinking about getting a Subaru Outback with 4WD as the NV car for where we are looking to buy. Basically it is outside of Reno heading toward Virgina City. So maybe a mile total from the paved main road.
> 
> ...


F-150 does come in 4x4.

It gets cold & windy out in them hills by Virginia City.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

cwatbay said:


> All that is true. I'm not even licensed in NV yet, so that's about a year away. I saw what others had, and, they all had large 4WD pick ups. I was thinking about an F150, but not sure if they make a 4WD.
> 
> Also thinking about getting a Subaru Outback with 4WD as the NV car for where we are looking to buy. Basically it is outside of Reno heading toward Virgina City. So maybe a mile total from the paved main road.
> 
> ...



my van height is lower than my f150 with a rack. Although I dont have a rack on my van yet...

2015 aluminum f150 might be nice. Probably not quite as high as a super duty, but still has some decent hauling capacity and 4x4. AWD chevy express might work well too.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Im in the same situation as you. My dirt rd is 1 mile long and our driveway is a 1/4 mile. We have been here for 20 yrs and have had many different plow rigs over the years. 
For the last 4 yrs I have been using my work truck, 04 f250, solid front axle with a cap and 8' mm1. Its a good set up for pushing snow and there has been little front end wear. 
In the past I have had a few yard trucks. They work well if you keep up with replacing parts. The best part of having a yard truck is you can lay the hammer down with them. The last one I had was a f350, flatbed and a 460. It was not uncommon to hit 45 mph while plowing. That truck would throw the wash like no other. 
We also had a backhoe for around the farm and for a plow rig. The machine was a 4x4 Ford 555. That was probably the best set up for me. Plowing took longer but it was nice to have a hoe for around the farm and for grading, repairing the driveway during the warm months. With the 555 snow bank build up was not a issue :no:. 
If a backhoe isnt a option the smallest truck you should get is a 3/4 ton. The front end of half ton trucks wont withstand the abuse.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You can plow with just about anything, even a Jeep or an old Bronco 2. A solid frame is the major requirement. The big questions are how much snow, how heavy, what will you have for drifts, do you have to be able to make tight turns or normal ones,...

People plow all day with F150s, but it helps to put air springs on the front to get the bumper height right with the plow on. You'll also see them lifted to clear deep snow when they haven't dropped the plow - useful if you have to turn around in deep stuff before dropping the blade.

Plowing is a big subject. Generally I'd recommend selecting the blade for what you need, then pick a wheel base that fits with what you have to do for maneuvering, then pick the truck, van, SUV, whatever.

You casn clear almost anything with a 6.5' blade and a 1/4 ton vehicle, but it takes at least twice as many passes to clear a road. 7.5' blade with a 1/2 ton will usually clear a regular private road in 2 passes. 11' blade with a one ton will usually clear private roads in 1 pass.

If you want to let 24" of wet snow fall before plowing, get a dump truck...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

JAH said:


> The front end of half ton trucks wont withstand the abuse.


This really depends n the truck and plow. I have a 1995 F150 plow rig sitting outside with air springs on it and a Snowway plow that hasn't beaten the front end out.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

hdavis said:


> You can plow with just about anything, even a Jeep or an old Bronco 2. A solid frame is the major requirement. The big questions are how much snow, how heavy, what will you have for drifts, do you have to be able to make tight turns or normal ones,...
> 
> People plow all day with F150s, but it helps to put air springs on the front to get the bumper height right with the plow on. You'll also see them lifted to clear deep snow when they haven't dropped the plow - useful if you have to turn around in deep stuff before dropping the blade.
> 
> ...


Lots of the old style Broncos at Tahoe fitted with plows. Even a few CJ's.

Road Dept. was the only outfit to use a dump truck to plow.

4x4 Backhoe would stack that white chit up...

If you really wanted move some snow a 950 Cat was a winner.

and if you wanted to have some real fun try a 988...:thumbsup:


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

hdavis said:


> This really depends n the truck and plow. I have a 1995 F150 plow rig sitting outside with air springs on it and a Snowway plow that hasn't beaten the front end out.


The drivers ability is also a huge variable. 
I had a few 1/2 ton chev's with plows all 2000-2004 models. They would push snow but imho they were less than ideal. I dont think the indepent front suspension and all of the light duty moving parts helped. Now a solid axle F150 would be a different story. 
Like you say just about any vehicle can push snow. If you look at all of the nice plow rigs they are big and heavy.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

griz said:


> Lots of the old style Broncos at Tahoe fitted with plows. Even a few CJ's.
> 
> Road Dept. was the only outfit to use a dump truck to plow.
> 
> ...


The best park about the backhoe is if you get stuck the hoe will pull the machine out. No embarrassing phone calls in the middle of the night. :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been stuck once with my 1999 f350 (stock).

Last winter I needed to hook to my trailer at the storage lot which had not been plowed, snow was up to the trailer deck, (34"). I was able to get in, get hooked up and pull away, the problem I had was when I turned to get out of the gate, the trailer was running through the 34" of snow and not the tracks I had laid down getting in. 

I had to off load the skid loader and clear a path, had the loader not been on the trailer I think I might have made it. I know an f 150 would have been hung on the way in. You need a truck heavy enough to not get lifted by the snow drift or you will get stuck.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

JAH said:


> If you look at all of the nice plow rigs they are big and heavy.


X2. Weight moves snow, even if you have to put it on the bed.

OTOH, I've piled snow and then backed up the pile with a Bronco 2 - it's very light weight, so it only moves a little at a time.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

hdavis said:


> X2. Weight moves snow, even if you have to put it on the bed.
> 
> OTOH, I've piled snow and then backed up the pile with a Bronco 2 - it's very light weight, so it only moves a little at a time.


4 years in a row I plowed our 1/4 mile dirt drive with a 1952 ford 8n. That was a horrible experience.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I guess if I need the snow plowed, I know who to call. Frankly, they haven't gotten much snow for the last 5 years. My understanding is that they might get a couple of feet, but there's a fee that all the homeowners pay to have the road cleared. If any of you guys want that job, I can certainly put your name in :whistling

I am still looking at a good all around truck, 3/4 to 1 ton. With 4wd. I will probably also put a hitch on in case I get a trailer, and, also for hauling my project cars around. Ladder rack and weatherguard boxes.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

did you really not know that F150's are offered in 4wd?


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Kinda makes you think he might be over his head plowing snow...


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

ArtisanRemod said:


> did you really not know that F150's are offered in 4wd?



Actually I didn't. We have always bought vans, either 3/4 or 1 ton. But I don't worry about snow or dirt roads here. It's starting operations in a new area that has me looking.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't think of anyone who doesn't make a 4wd version of their truck. Ford, Chevy, GMC, Toyota,...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Our Chevy 2500 4x4 sits 7'4" to the highest point on a trac rack ladder rack. If you take the tie off points off its 6'11.5" unloaded if I have some weight in it I can get into a 7' garage door


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

So, from what I'm reading here, you don't have a need for plowing snow. You just have a need for 4wd. Sounds like you truck is going to be pretty loaded up. I would stick with minimum 3/4 ton. That seems like alot of weight (rack, cap, tools, supplies) for a 1/2 ton. It is doable though no doubt. With all the weight on the truck and a good set of tires, it is possible that you could get by with 2wd. However, your steering could be light. Once you get stuck with a 2wd you are pretty much done. gone are the days of rocking the vehicle back and forth with the clutch as pretty much all of them are autos now. But also, remember that although 4wd is nice, one thing you can be certain of is that you will also just get stucker with 4wd. Since you are a van guy, you might want to look into the Quigley 4wd conversion for vans.
http://www.quigley4x4.com/


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Morning Wood said:


> So, from what I'm reading here, you don't have a need for plowing snow. You just have a need for 4wd. Sounds like you truck is going to be pretty loaded up. I would stick with minimum 3/4 ton. That seems like alot of weight (rack, cap, tools, supplies) for a 1/2 ton. It is doable though no doubt. With all the weight on the truck and a good set of tires, it is possible that you could get by with 2wd. However, your steering could be light. Once you get stuck with a 2wd you are pretty much done. gone are the days of rocking the vehicle back and forth with the clutch as pretty much all of them are autos now. But also, remember that although 4wd is nice, one thing you can be certain of is that you will also just get stucker with 4wd. Since you are a van guy, you might want to look into the Quigley 4wd conversion for vans.
> http://www.quigley4x4.com/



Quigly conversions are sweet.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a 1/4 mile gravel driveway and a Chevy 2500 4x4.

The Chevy is light in the back end and I always need to put it in 4wd when it snows.

I have a compact tractor (35 HP) that I use to clear the driveway.
I use a scraper blade most of the time and when there is a lot of snow the front end loader is must to pile the snow up and out of the way.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CWAT knows what he needs for carrying capacity, but I see a lot of electricians using SUVs and minivans (Toyota Sienna), and power company guys used to use GMC Safari vans, which aren't made any more.

And trucks, of course...

Personally, I wouldn't have a 4wd if I didn't have to be out in the middle of very bad snow storms.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

JAH said:


> Im in the same situation as you. My dirt rd is 1 mile long and our driveway is a 1/4 mile. We have been here for 20 yrs and have had many different plow rigs over the years.
> For the last 4 yrs I have been using my work truck, 04 f250, solid front axle with a cap and 8' mm1. Its a good set up for pushing snow and there has been little front end wear.
> In the past I have had a few yard trucks. They work well if you keep up with replacing parts. The best part of having a yard truck is you can lay the hammer down with them. The last one I had was a f350, flatbed and a 460. It was not uncommon to hit 45 mph while plowing. That truck would throw the wash like no other.
> We also had a backhoe for around the farm and for a plow rig. The machine was a 4x4 Ford 555. That was probably the best set up for me. Plowing took longer but it was nice to have a hoe for around the farm and for grading, repairing the driveway during the warm months. With the 555 snow bank build up was not a issue :no:.
> If a backhoe isnt a option the smallest truck you should get is a 3/4 ton. The front end of half ton trucks wont withstand the abuse.


This is where things went sideways on the thought that I would be plowing snow. The correct answer is NO, I am not plowing snow, but I will be in an area where there will be snow. And, it would be in my best interest to have a 4WD truck to get through some small amounts of snow on a gravel road ( a hard packed gravel road ). Plus there is always the aspect of having to go to a work site where it might be snow, dirt, mud, etc. 

My interest is in those contractors that have 4WD trucks and what you thought of them, and, if you could, would you buy the same truck again, or, something different. 

I was at one of our job sites that has gravel roads and mud. I noticed that the main contractor on side has F150's with 4WD, so I checked them out. So I am thinking of a Ford F150, 4WD with a commercial shell over the bed with side access to compartments, and, a ladder rack over this.... still thinking about it....vs weatherguard boxes and an open bed.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I have an 09 f150 with 4x4. I love it, I've had no problems in the snow. With the 4x4, traction control and electronic diff, you have to try real hard to start sliding around. 

It was my main work vehicle for a while. I had a utility cap with side boxes on it. It was pretty limiting. I bought a van as my main work vehicle, the truck is used for hauling, estimates and my daily driver. If I were to keep the truck as a primary work vehicle I would get a rack with removable cross bars, and side boxes: I've see. People with this set up get heavy duty tarpaulins made that can be attached to the racks for full coverage of the bed, then rolled up or removed when not needed. 

I also have the 4.6 v8. It does it's job well enough, but I would get the ecoboost or bigger v8 next time.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

*Need Some Truck Ideas*

As a framer, I'm "off-road" every day and I'd be lost without 4wd. I've always had 3/4t trucks because I have all my tools and air compressor in the truck. I'm not a fan of trailers because they always get broken in to and they're in the way. So I'm close to the 8600gvw every day. 

That said, all the trades behind me seem to have 2wd vehicles, at least the inside trades. Of course I'm in a pretty urban area so .........


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I run a f350 4x4 diesel everyday 

But I also do alot of equipment towing, skid steers, scissor lift, tool trailer , dump trailer 

I would like to have a 4x4 f150 for daily driving to save on fuel since I'm not always towing big loads.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Whatever you get, I think all of them can be bought with suspension packages for towing. You definitely want this. Its going to ride like a truck, and not a passenger car, but you need the stiff suspension for having a heavy load on the bed and any towing use. 

4wd is good for places you'd get stuck with 2wd and also for hills with low traction - ice, snow, mud. I run my 4wds in 2wd as much as possible, and they'll go through a lot of stuff in 2wd, but not everything. Right now I have to use 4wd to get out of the drive - its iced. The downside is gas mileage is worse with 4wd.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

The decision to go with a F150 (1/2 ton) vs 250 (3/4 ton) is how much weight your putting on the truck (payload). Make sure you calculate this with all gear and people in and on the truck. 4x4 will reduce your payload. You might be surprised at all the 1/2 tons that are exceeding their payload. If your 3/4 vans loaded were close to their rated payloads then I would say stick with a 3/4 ton. One of the issues with a lot of new 3/4 ton 4x4's is height, they get tall with a rack. If you don't carry heavy on the rack or store things on it 24/7 a retractable rack might be an option as well.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You'll regret getting too small of a truck, especially when loading weight in it.

The main truck I drive now is my 1500 and although I mainly just do running around in it (11k miles in past three months) there's times I wish my main truck was still larger for those times when I randomly need something heavy.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Roofcheck said:


> Tundras are hands down the best 1/2 ton truck.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

cwatbay said:


> This is where things went sideways on the thought that I would be plowing snow. The correct answer is NO, I am not plowing snow, but I will be in an area where there will be snow. And, it would be in my best interest to have a 4WD truck to get through some small amounts of snow on a gravel road ( a hard packed gravel road ). Plus there is always the aspect of having to go to a work site where it might be snow, dirt, mud, etc.
> 
> My interest is in those contractors that have 4WD trucks and what you thought of them, and, if you could, would you buy the same truck again, or, something different.
> 
> I was at one of our job sites that has gravel roads and mud. I noticed that the main contractor on side has F150's with 4WD, so I checked them out. So I am thinking of a Ford F150, 4WD with a commercial shell over the bed with side access to compartments, and, a ladder rack over this.... still thinking about it....vs weatherguard boxes and an open bed.


You should test drive a F150 and F250. The difference is night and day. I would rather drive a truck that is half loaded vs close to fully loaded.
I believe payload ratings are padded.
If you are not use to driving in the snow, get the 4x4. Even if you have to use the 4wd once a year its worth it. With a 2wd if you stop on a slight grade in 3" of snow, odds are you wont get rolling foward again and will have to back down. 
This is my f250 on bfg at in a 2'+ storm, bumper plowing, with no weight in the back.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

You can also get an f150 upfitted with a heavy duty payload package


----------

